# Saw this pigeon needs a home....



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Doing my weekly check on Craiglist pets (I only do keywords "pigeon" and "dove" lol, I can't stand reading through the mean posts on there) I found this ad:

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/pet/433104379.html

He is a King in SF who is an indoor pet pigeon, and lost his owner. I don't know anything about it personally, just thought I would put it on here as someone may be looking for an indoor tame pet who is as beautiful as this guy. Contact info is in the ad and Mikaboo is a wonderful rescue group who I have worked with in the past.


----------



## EarthaPidge (Feb 5, 2004)

awww what a gorgeous bird. I can vouch for the sweetness of Kings! But this person believes that Kings can't fly because their wings are too short??!! What? They can fly! Anyway, hope someone in SF adopts this beauty. 

L


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Yep, I've seen kings fly too! Maybe the pigeon up for adoption has an injury which keeps it from flying.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a sweetie. Very pretty bird.
I wonder where this person got the idea that Kings don't fly and the wing thing 

Hope she finds a good home.

Reti


----------



## fallenweeble (Sep 2, 2007)

maryjane you rock!
thanks for posting this pijie
i have contacts with mickaboo too and i love 'em (i adopted one of the neurologically dammaged cherry-heads from them and they were really fantastic. i keep in touch with a couple of folks and they are always super helpful.) 
my posting last week about putting up bay area pijies was prompted by a message i got on the mickaboo email list about pijies showing up in the shelters . . . mickaboo is allready really strapped for resources but they have added these pijies to their never ending list of birds that they are trying to save! 
yea maryjane, yea mickaboo, 
-weeble


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks for posting this MJ.
It's a very pretty pigeon.

I think they need to check out the whole wing thing.....

Hopefully, this one will find a home soon!
-Hilly


----------



## Braindead (Oct 4, 2007)

I really really wish that I could do it, but I live in a dorm. To make matters worse, animals are strictly prohibited, and any form of cage of that magnitude could NOT be hidden.

I could try mounting a [debatably pathetic] attempt at convincing my family to adopt it. Yeah, and while I'm at that, someone should dye the sky's color to pink.

On a more sincere note, I give my best wishes to this beautiful bird.

//>.<\\


----------

